# Two minis in maryland need a great home



## kaykay (Jun 20, 2005)

Im still getting more info but i have a woman with two minis ages 2 and 4 one mare one gelding that need a great home. Both are gentle and halter broke and people friendly. Im waiting on pics. Id like to place them close to their home so they dont have to be transported all over. Please email me if you are interested

[email protected]


----------



## virginia (Jun 21, 2005)

Kay

Where is their home???


----------



## Marty (Jun 22, 2005)

Ooh Ooh let me know too KK


----------



## wendy4mini (Jun 23, 2005)

I have plenty of room and lots of love. I am in east Tennessee.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 23, 2005)

they have both been placed! thanks everyone


----------

